

An Almost Cord-Cutter's Thoughts on TV (Part 3) - rossgardner
http://www.rossgardner.com/blog/2014/6/7/an-almost-cord-cutters-thoughts-on-tv-part-3-of-4

======
wallflower
I have not had a TV/Cable for about 8 years. I've also managed to avoid having
a Netflix subscription and/or having home Internet fast enough to stream
Netflix/Hulu.

Giving up at the time, a most addictive show - Lost (Season Two) was
incredibly hard. I had to go cold turkey. But after the Season Two ended - I
realized that it would never end - there would be a Season Three, Four, other
shows etc. Watching TV is one of the most socially acceptable forms of numbing
oneself (or entertaining oneself) depending on what your perspective is
(paraphrasing Karl Marx - 'TV is the opiate of the masses').

Leaving TV is just a choice. So much easier if you don't physically have a
TV.Doing so does not magically free you up to pursue a life of passion and
interests - it simply gives you more discretionary time (if you are single).
Not having a TV doesn't mean you don't watch TV when at family/friends (for
instance, I remember watching 5 episodes back to back of the incredibly
captivating Wallander from BBC at my sisters - they binge watch because of
kids). Not having a TV is not a magic solution to the 'I'm too busy to X' \-
it is just a choice that you choose to spend your free time in other manners.
Yes, I've missed out on 'Orange is the new black', 'Sopranos', the one with
the Meth lord, etc. Yes, you miss out on the water cooler conversations - but
is that really a common bond? I know its gone back to Dallas and the 80s and
maybe even June Cleaver - talking about TV is just a way to assert that you
are in the same loose tribe.

So many people just consume all day, I think - when I meet people socially - I
always dig down to find out what they create - like write poems or stories
about the people they see on the street - because that is what makes life more
interesting.

~~~
brownbat
Even though there are some good points to be made for abstinence, that
reminded me a bit of this:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/area-man-constantly-
mention...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/area-man-constantly-mentioning-
he-doesnt-own-a-tel,429/)

Hope you have a good sense of humor about it all. :)

~~~
wallflower
That was funny, thanks! I usually don't bring it up in casual conversation and
If I do, I quickly parry and thrust and bring it back to the other person
'What would you do if you got rid of your TV - with your time?'

You may also like this classic one: [http://www.theonion.com/articles/find-
the-thing-youre-most-p...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/find-the-thing-
youre-most-passionate-about-then-do,31742/)

Also, the Onion's origin story is not what you would expect

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ85WVNDuxE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ85WVNDuxE)

